# Erste Schritte mit Canon EOS 40D



## Conny (3. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

nun ist es soweit! Ich habe die ersten Schritte mit meinem Geburtstagsgeschenk, der Canon EOS 40D unternommen.  wir verstehen uns auf Anhieb. 
Alle Bilder sind mit dem Canon 17-85 mm IS USM aus der Hand aufgenommen.

               

   Den Hintergrund kan man sich nicht immer aussuchen :evil 

   Im Wohnzimmer aufgenommen


----------



## Frank (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Ai verbibscht oder wie das heißt,

Hallo Conny,

da scheinen sich aber zwei auf Anhieb zu verstehen ... 

Gute Fotos, vor allem mit den Vögelchen gefällt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Yo,
das Vogelbild ist der Hammer   


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo Conny

Ich schließe mich an, das Vogelbild ist wirklich gut getroffen. 

Viel spass mit der neuen Kamera


----------



## Dodi (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo Conny!

Sehr schön, die Anfänge! 

Weiter so. 

Macht Spaß, gell?


----------



## guenter (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo Conni,

so sauber sind mir die Aufnahmen noch nie gelungen!

Der Vogel im flug, einfach Super!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

tolle Fotos  weiter so, wir freuen uns schon drauf !!!

nur ... wieso eigentlich blühen bei Euch schon die Veillchen ??


----------



## Conny (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo,

die Handhabung der Kamera fällt jetzt schon recht leicht! Sie ist einfach nur toll 
Ich hoffe darauf, dass der Wind nachlässt. Das Bild ist leicht unscharf. 

 

Ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus der Fotosafari, Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Servus Conny

Wunderschön  

Schade wegen dem Wind  

Welche Blüte ist das   > __ Anemone


----------



## Conny (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo Helmut,

das ist eine Christrose.
Z.Z geht immer ein Lüftchen, das reicht! Ich versuche es nachher nochmal!


----------



## Digicat (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Christrose  

Schneerose :dumm 

Wo war ich mit meinen Gedanken  

Ich freue mich auch schon, die blühenden Pflanzen abzulichten  , leider ist ja fast noch so 0 bei uns  :schizo


----------



## Conny (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo,

noch ein paar Bilder im Flug:

      
 

Das schnelle Umstellen der verschiedenen AF-Modi muss ich noch üben.

 

So richtig "knack" scharf ist irgendwie keines


----------



## Frank (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hi Conny,

tröste dich, so richtig knackscharf bekomm ich auch kein "fliegendes Objekt" hin ...


----------



## Joachim (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

@Frank
Angeber ...  

@Conny
Das mit der Schärfe ist so ne Sache - mein Eindruch ist, das das Hauptproblem die hohen Auflösungen sind und unsere Ansprüche.  Auf ein 1:1 9x13 Format verkleinert sieht fast jedes Foto "besser" aus als auf DIN A4 aufm Monitor ... meine Meinung.


----------



## Conny (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo,

@Frank
Das weiß ich schon, dass fliegende Objekte nicht ganz scharf sein können :smoki    Und dann sooo ein Bild einstellen :__ nase 

@Joachim
Das mit der Schärfe ist schon eine entscheidende Sache. Wenn ich weiß, dass die Kamera und das Objektiv das können, liegt es ja wohl an mir 1 

Aber ich bin ja trotz fortgeschrittenem Alter lernfähig


----------



## Joachim (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Öhm  also da hätte ich jetzt einen Achromat benutzt ...


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Wow, Conny, ganz toll!

Da kann man richtig neidisch werden. Meine neue N*kon räuspert sich gerade in der Ecke...


----------



## Frank (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Halllooooo,

Ich hätte vllt. dazuschreiben sollen, das das Foto nachgeschärft ist. Die Möwe ist ein 100% Ausschnitt.
Und wenn ich sage, das das Foto nicht knackscharf ist, dann meine ich das auch so.

Siehe hier. 

*Das* sind knackscharfe Fotos. 
Vllt. sollte ich mir solche Fotos gar nicht mehr ansehen, aber daher weiß ich, das es geht "Knackscharfe" dynamische Fotos von Vögeln zu machen. 
Nur weiß ich nicht , wie die richtigen Einstellungen dafür sein müssen. 
Große Blende und möglichst geringe Belichtungszeit, das ist klar. 
Aber Offenblende soll auch nicht so dolle sein, gut, ausprobiert hab ichs ehrlich gesagt noch nicht, sollte ich mal tun.
Das Foto ist z. B. mit Blende 8 bei ISO 200 mit 1/640 sek. augenommen. Für eine  optimale Schärfe viel zu lange.
Ich denke aber auch, das ich mit meinem 4,0 - 5,6 Objektiv auch keine viel bessere Schärfe hinbekomme, da es nunmal nicht so lichtstark ist, das ich die Belichtungszeit soweit runternehmen kann.
Aber ich übe ja noch. Und nur das wollt ich damit sagen, nix mit Angeber ... . 
Die Möwe ist nur so groß weil es ein 100 % Ausschitt einer Aufnahme mit 400 mm Brennweite ist.

Aber bisher hat auch noch niemand einen Tip abgegeben, was man dabei besser machen, bzw. generell beachten sollte.  

Hier ist übrigens mal das Original:


----------



## Conny (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo Frank,

auf die og. Seite gehe ich gar nicht mehr  Da werde ich immer so grün im Gesicht.

Noch ein paar Flugbilder:

     

Den Hintergrund bekomme ich auch noch weg. Der stört!


----------



## Joachim (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

@Frank den ollen Prahlhans   

Das knackscharfe Bild auf der externen Seite, nun ja - auf alle fälle hatte er viel Licht, dann kann man die Verschlusszeit usw. recht optimal für solche Aufnahmen einstellen.

Ich werd mal welche beim pflügen diesjahr solch Fotos machen, da sind auch immer viele Vögel bei ...


----------



## chromis (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo,

ihr könnt mich jetzt prügeln, ich finde fotocommunity gar nicht so toll.
Ein Haufen Knipsbilder, die aber trotzdem in den höchsten Tönen gelobt werden.
Oftmals auch ohne Anmerkung intensiv nachbearbeitet, ungefähr so wie Frank zu Demonstrationszwecken seinen Vogel geschärft hat. Wenn ich zu den Fischbildern gehe, da ist dann sogar mindestens 90% Schrott.

Was mich immer vor Neid erblassen lässt, sind die Arbeiten auf dieser Seite:
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/index.php

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Servus Rainer

Deiner Meinung kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen  

In der FC (Fotocommunity) kannst dir eingentlich nur die Galerie-Bilder anschauen und ab und zu findet sich im Channel Natur auch das eine oder andere Foto das leider durch das "Buddytum" nicht in die Galerie gewählt wird.

Die "Naturfotografen" sind schon ein Hammer  .

Noch eine von vielen guten Seiten die ich empfehlen kann.


----------



## chromis (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

...und dass hinter manchen guten Bildern sehr viel Arbeit und Geduld steckt, das sieht man hier:
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/object.php?object_id=120264

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Conny (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo Rainer,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Links 
Mir macht das "Knippsen" z.Z. einfach Spass!   Bis zum Fotografieren ist ein weiter Weg  . Auch eine super-tolle Kamera ändert da nichts daran. Es erleichtert nur einiges!
Ich habe bis jetzt lediglich einen kleinen Überblick, was sie alles kann. Aber um dann auch alles umzusetzen zu können, bedarf es viel Übung *und *Zeit *und *Geduld. 
Aber hier wird mir ja auch geholfen


----------



## Conny (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo,

mein altes SIGMA-Objektiv kann leider nicht auf die neue Kamera angepasst werden. Das Angebot lautet: alt gegen neu, 70-300/4-4,5 DG APO für €125 + NK also für €160,65.
 ist das ein Angebot, das ich nicht ablehen kann?


----------



## chromis (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo Conny,

ich kenne das Objektiv nicht, hier findest Du aber ein paar Angaben:
http://www.traumflieger.de/objektivtest/10/Sigma_70_300.php

Preis/Gegenwert ist sicher in Ordnung. Eine gute Alternative wäre, noch einige Zeit zu sparen und dann der Kameraqualität entsprechendes Objektiv zu kaufen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Servus Conny

Leider kann ich dir über dieses Objektiv auch keinen Rat geben  .
Mit den Sigma`s ist das so eine Sache, da gibts eine große Serienstreuung in Bezug auf "Justierung der Linsen". Man kann ein "Gutes" oder ein "Schlechtes" erwischen und wenn ich mir jetzt so den Preis ansehen, ich weiß nicht .... .
Tauscht dir Sigma das aus, um diesen Preis ? oder wäre das ein Privatkauf ?



			
				Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute Alternative wäre, noch einige Zeit zu sparen und dann der Kameraqualität entsprechendes Objektiv zu kaufen.



Voll zustimm  

Alternative zum Sigma
noch eine Alternative diesmal mit IS (=Antiwackel im Objektiv)
und Hier habe ich diese beiden Alternativen gefunden, vielleicht wirst ja noch mit anderen Objektiven fündig.


----------



## chromis (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hi,

da fällt mir noch eine Alternative ein. Wenn's nicht unbedingt ein 300er sein muss, dann bekommst Du hier für deutlich unter 300 Euro sogar einen Bildstabilisator:
http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Produc...ion_Lenses/EF-S_55-250mm_f_4-5_6_IS/index.asp


----------



## Conny (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte*

Hallo,

die Entscheidung wird nicht einfach werden! Die Richtung wird wohl doch eher zu Canon gehen.
Das Objektiv von Rainer sieht auch nicht schlecht aus  Man muss sich auch immer mal wieder die Brennweiten in Bezug zu KB vor Augen halten.


----------



## Flash (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erste Schritte mit Canon EOS 40D*

Wenns euch ein Trost ist, ich hab leider meine Canon Eos 350D nicht mitgenommen.. und tolle Motive.. muß mich mit ner PowerShot zufrieden geben:?


----------

